# First time for Akbar!



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

Today I decided out of the blue that I should try Akbar on a long line at the park to chase after his ball. He's never been allowed to go "offleash", ok not totally but close enough lol, and today he blew me away. And I chose to do it today because it's raining and no one goes to park while it's raining. 

I never fully trust my dogs until they are 3-4 years when it comes to off leash, that's just how I am. I always had a long line on my other two before I knew I could trust them without a leash. 

When I first arrived I held the line and let him chase after his ball, ran the other way so he would come to me as he sometimes get side tracked, lol. When he was doing good with that, I let the line drag on the ground but only threw the ball a feet away so I could jump on the line if by chance he saw something and decided that was better. Once he was doing fine with that I threw the ball much farther and everytime I'd run the other way and he's come charging at me. I'm sure the people living there thought I was nuts as I was shouting in high pitch tones and calling Akbar my wonderful akipoopoo.  

Today was excellent! :laugh: None dog people have no clue how exciting this is... But I'm proud of him, especially him since he gets distracted by the smallest things, lol. 
The photos are from a cell phone.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

I don't think there's anything better than watching a GSD running full speed. When it's your own dog, it's that much better.

I'll take Lucy to a school with a big field away from traffic and I always have it all to ourselves. I'll bring a baseball bat and some tennis balls and just let her go. I love just watching her fly after those tennis balls so I know exactly how you feel.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Great job Akbar!

Missy, I still leave my 50' lead on Stark when we are playing with the chuck-it. It drags on the ground but it is a safety line just incase he gets super distracted and runs. I have never had to jump on the line or grab the line yet, but it's there if I need it - for his safety. 

It's a great feeling when you can throw the ball really far and actually have your dog come charging back at you!  It means your doing something right! 

Good boy Akbar and to you Missy too!


----------



## Fuse (Feb 25, 2010)

Congrats Missy that is awesome!


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

elisabeth_00117 said:


> Missy, I still leave my 50' lead on Stark when we are playing with the chuck-it. It drags on the ground but it is a safety line just incase he gets super distracted and runs.


You know, that is a great idea. Sometimes Lucy gets distracted when she sees a squirrel or another dog. A 50 foot lead would be a great safety net. 

Does he ever trip on it or does it get in the way at all? When Lucy's chasing balls and playing fetch, she goes all out. I'm talking 110% here. It doesn't get in the way at all? Does it get tangled up a lot?


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

The line I have is from my trainer and is made for sled dogs, it untangles very easily.. not sure of the material.. but it's not your regular nylon lead. I find it takes a lot for it to get tangled or knotted.

Stark goes all out when playing ball too and he has yet to get tripped up in it. 

I do not use it when hiking though or when there is stuff that it can get caught up on (trees, bushes, etc..) I don't want him to get hurt. I tend to use it at the park or school yard where there are distractions such as other dogs, bikes, kids, squirrels, etc..


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

Oh that is brilliant! Well done Missy and handsome Akbar


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

well heck Missy, you probably had 50lbs of weight in that backpack so he wouldn't go to far LMBO (only kidding!)

GOOD BOY Akbar !!

Masi has always been offleash reliable, (as all my gsd's, those aussies, well another story!) but I am cautious about the area I am in as to whether I leave her offleash or not)

YEAH to Akbar


----------

